# Portage Lakes Bass Masters looking for a couple of boaters



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

We are an affiliated group that features just 6 club qualifiers for anglers of the year, and have an end of season championship. We have two divisions, boaters and co-anglers (right now our co-angler div. has a wait list). Each compete within their own division. Boaters maintain control of their boats all the time and receive a boater fee from their co-angler. Our tournament fees are low at $10 and $5 for Big Bass. Within this framework is the option to affiliate and advance to upper level Regional, State, and National events. The affiliation is with OBF, TBF, and FLW. This is separate from the club schedule and has an opportunity for 3 more State and National level championships. So you get the same camaraderie and good times as you would with probably any other club, but with fewer events and low costs, with the option to advance further than the club, if you want to. Our weigh-ins will be live streamed on our Portage Lakes Bass Masters Live FB page. Get signed up and watch events live.
Club schedule is: Mosquito on April 30th, Berlin on May 21st, West Branch on June 12th, Black River (Lorain) on July 17th, Portage on August 14th, and Sandusky Bay on Sept. 11th. Club Championship at Portage on Oct 9th. Optional affiliation schedule is OBF Regionals at Black River (Lorain) on July 23rd, OBF State Championship at Sandusky Bay on July 9th and 10th. TBF National Semi-Finals at Sandusky Bay on Sept. 17th and 18th.
*For further information contact: Aaron McCoy at: [email protected] or Louie Kunkle (after March 20th) at: [email protected] *
If the above has piqued your interest, send me an email with your phone number and we will follow up with an additional form with more info (costs etc) then follow up with a call to spend time answering all your questions about the finer details about the club and it's operations. Thanks


> > PS Our BB Opens are in a few weeks at Portage Lakes on March 27th and April 3rd. Flyer posted on another thread.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds fun!


----------

